# Photo et ATV2



## francois_6200 (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

Est il possible de récupérer enfin de visioner les photos de mon Macbook pro sur une ATV2 que je vais acheter ?
Je sais que depuis iphone c'est possible mais comment on fait depuis L'ordi merci


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2011)

Il n'y a aucun problème:
Cela se fait en activant dans itunes le partage à domicile.
En suite tu choisiras soit une liaison filaire (Ethernet) soit une liaison wifi qui transitera par ta box.


----------



## francois_6200 (19 Septembre 2011)

Il est deja actif 
mais en attendant l'achat de l'apple TV (je vais attendre si il y aurais pas de ATV3 en meme temps que l'iphone 5)

la je peut voir mes photos via itunes ?? ou il faut que j'importe mes photos via Iphoto ?


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Septembre 2011)

Puisque ton partage à domicile est activé, et quand tu auras ton ATV2 (3), tu n'auras plus qu'à synchroniser ton ATV . A partir de ce moment là les photos présentes sur iphoto seront visibles sur ta TV dans la rubrique "accéder à ma bibliothèque" (tu peux d'ailleurs avoir accès à plusieurs bibliothèques).
Tu pourras aussi accéder aux contenus de ton itunes (musiques, films, podcasts, vidéos,  ...)


----------



## francois_6200 (20 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci pepeye66


----------

